# Opportunity to move to SP



## londinistano

Hello everybody,

I've read many articles on the forum, but nothing that's managed to sway me in either direction yet! So here's my first post...

The company I work for has offered me a 3-year international assignment in SP. The job will be a great step up, and is seen internally as a reward for high performance. The company will give me a housing allowance, as well as various additional cash allowances, which should make life fairly comfortable. I would also be very excited by the challenge of learning a new culture and language. On paper, it seems like a great opportunity. 

Now from reading hundreds of posts I am a bit worried by things like housing and safety. I currently live in London and have recently moved out of a flat (because I was sick of living in a tower block) to get a house. It looks as though most expats live in... massive tower blocks! I also read about gated communities. How long would I have to commute (work would be near Jardim Paulista) to live in a house with a pool in a safe area for say R$15k? My partner won't be working, so living in a flat just isn't an option. 

I'm going to SP (and Brazil!) for the first time in a few weeks in order to check the place out. I've got 5 days there to decide whether to become a Paulistano. I would appreciate some ideas on what should be on my itinerary to help us reach a decision.

Muito obrigado


----------



## brazilgirl

I am American and have lived in Brazil since 1989.

Brazil is going through a tough period right now. A lot of discontent and political and economic instability, as I am sure you are aware.

São Paulo is not a relaxing city. It is big, noisy and violent. Violence is always a reality that cannot be denied. You must be street smart and alert at all times.

There are good things: excellent restaurants, bars, a vibrant music scene, good shopping. You can easily get out of the city and go to beaches in Ubatuba or Guarajá. You can go to the mountains in Campos do Jordão or Monte Verde. Nature here is exuberant and there is a vibrancy to life here.

If you are planning to have children, the Zika epidemic should be taken into account.

I have an adventurous spirit and if the offer were attractive enough, I would probably do it. Having an opportunity to travel and grow professionally is attractive.

Right now, I would love to move to England... Lol.

Here is a house for R$11K with a pool...
Oops. They won't let me post the link since I am a new poster. Look at vivareal imoveis jardim paulista.


Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

